# 21st street pond in weber county



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

hey I was wondering if anyone knows of this place. This is not the place that has been closed down for so long because of toxic stuff and such. Anyway in the stocking report it says that they have stocked this place. Can someone fill me in on the info that would be great. Also being a community pond feel free to pm me also. Steed pond is being hammered the last few days.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

They have talked about opening it up again but it is still closed.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

does anyone have information on the stocking report it says 21st street pond in weber county had been planted... where is this place?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

It is just off of 21st and west of the viaduct over the river. Right next to the dump.


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

i was riding my bike with the scouts and i saw a guy fishing and he even had few :?:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I drive by there about once a week and at times I see them rising. I thought it was still closed down as well.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it glows in the dark


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Its Open. I went there tonight, me and a buddy had been planning it all week. Parking there is still closed up so if you go you will be hoofing it on the weber pathways. there are no signs anywhere saying fishing is closed. I caught one nice Bow on a panther martin just before dark and i had thrown worms, salmon eggs, and other lures at them before then. However, i dont know how well the fish are doing since being stockd, i saw 2 dead on the shore in one area. I only came to the shore in 5 areas or so. I Also casted out and since it was shallow my pather martin was kind of skipping the bottom, and i came in with a big chunk of rainbow fillet on my hook so i know there are some carcasses there.


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

If memory serves me correctly, The DWR planted the pond last year, with the intention of harvesting some fish this spring to see what levels of toxic metals were present in the fish. Then they will make a determination on whether to re-open the pond. I haven't seen any news on the place recently though...I believe fishing is still closed. Check the current proc...


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Old but good info. The DWR said it is still CLOSED to fishing.
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_q ... n15330401/


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

The pond is open. I have personally talked to the guys at the DWR and asked them.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> The pond is open. I have personally talked to the guys at the DWR and asked them.


May i ask WHO you talked to? I was told differently today.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

It has been re-opened. I made several phone calls today and found out it opened 1/1/10.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

If It's no longer closed does that mean it's been cleaned up :?:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

OKEE said:


> If It's no longer closed does that mean it's been cleaned up :?:


Your guess is as good as mine. I wouldn't eat anything out of it. :O>>:


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Told ya so 8)


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The DWR doesn't test waters for contamination.
This is done by a different State Agency.
I think that DEQ is the agency that does this.
There are other "impaired" waters in Utah that are stocked by the DWR, like Utah Lake.

What I'm trying to say is, it isn't the DWR's job to test the water in Utah.
Their job is to stock fish.
They have done this at the 21st Street Pond.


----------



## hungry3lmb (Mar 19, 2010)

If you check out the stocking site it says they unloaded two shipments of rainbows in the last couple weeks. Why? LOL. That's a waste if they are just going into a contaminated closed toxic pond. haha.


----------

